# Baguette topper-tnt



## kadesma (Nov 30, 2007)

Making this for daughters and myself for lunch...
Have about one cup of black olives and I've coarse chopped them and now I'm going to add 1-2 cloves finely chopped garlic and some chopped parsley and add 3 finely minced anchovy fillets and some evoo to moisten..Mix well and will serve with  toasted baguette slices. Wish I had time as I think some crisp fried polenta rounds would be great with this..Yum
What do you think? Baguettes,polenta, bread sticks? Any ingredient added to the dip to make it even better?
kadesma


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 30, 2007)

That sounds great!  How about some chopped capers?  I'm thinking with fried polenta or the baguette.  Yum!!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 30, 2007)

Loprraine said:


> That sounds great!  How about some chopped capers?  I'm thinking with fried polenta or the baguette.  Yum!!


I have some capers and will add some to try today..I love capers,but tend to forget to use them.  Thanks
kades


----------

